# Petsmarts boxing day sale lots of good deals



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi everyone i just got back from petsmart here in abbotsford they had a verry good deal going on right now i got a fluval 406 canaster filter for only $150 it came to $156 with tax i could not pass up this kind of deal  they also have lots of fish on sale from .39cents to $4.00  i just wanted to let everyone know about there sale they are having right now


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you note the fx6 price ??


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

every thing is from 30% to 70% off depending on what they have up for the sale 
also im not sure on the Fx6's sorry


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

FX6 was $329.99 down from $369.99 at Petsmart in Chilliwack.


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up guys!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice I still got the best price I could find fx6 brand new in box factory seal $300 taxes in! Woohoo!


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Where'd you find that deal Vancitycam?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Friend of a friend of mine cash deal lol one time only kinda thing haha

Cash is king!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Was that a retail deal or a private sale Vancitycam?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I know the person privately but purchased retail, paid taxes, got warranty. 

Just a friends, friends, significant others employee discounts. 

Haha And this awesome person will remain nameless.


----------



## boy80 (Jan 21, 2013)

corrie said:


> hi everyone i just got back from petsmart here in abbotsford they had a verry good deal going on right now i got a fluval 406 canaster filter for only $150 it came to $156 with tax i could not pass up this kind of deal  they also have lots of fish on sale from .39cents to $4.00  i just wanted to let everyone know about there sale they are having right now


Do u know if it's chain wide or store specific?


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

boy80 said:


> Do u know if it's chain wide or store specific?


You should be able to get them in any petsmart


----------



## Kolat (Jul 21, 2014)

It shows as 149 at their website so the sales should mostly be represented there if you wanted to check before you go in. I imagine the only difference is the livestock.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Last year I got fx6 half price this year only 30. Off? Manager says due to black Friday??


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I got a 'verbal' price of $300 + tax for the fx6 today at King Ed's. The gentleman working the till next to Cathy. They had at least 20 of them stacked up in the deep, dark recess's, of the warehouse. The 125 gal tank I am interested in was 'on special' for $399.99. 72 x 18 x 20 high. Couldn't find the regular price, and didn't yet ask. Go back tomoro maybe and dig around a little more.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Reallly?!? That's great, could end up starting a riot at that price... Haha kidding, no shoving and line up nicely.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Vancitycam said:


> I know the person privately but purchased retail, paid taxes, got warranty.
> 
> Just a friends, friends, significant others employee discounts.
> 
> Haha And this awesome person will remain nameless.


Nothing better than the know a person that knows a person deal. Wish I knew a person....lol


----------

